# Whats a good nestbowl



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ive seen some but dont know wich one to order. Can i have some help.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

These work great for me. You can get them at walmart. Just poke holes at them bottom for a little vetilation. They are like a buck each, very cheap.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Van-Ness-64-Oz.-Pet-Bowl-1-ct/10315152


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

There are a lot of nest bowls out there. I never bought any of the clay and plastic bowls online but I think they are worth the investment. Sometimes it usually comes down to preferences. What do you like and what works for you and your birds. My nest bowls are all dog bowls purchased at the dollar store. I also have some diposable bowls that are really easy to dispose of and involves no cleaning.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I buy USA nesting bowls from foys and I really like them because of their depth--they keep the babies warmer and also keeps them intact longer and they can use the rim if they want later as a perch--they are plastic and touch wood here I raised plenty of babies and so far have no problem with spay feet because the slant of the bowl I feel is just right and they clean up nicely--larger size and colors are red, white and blue. Foys pigeon supply:::1-877-355-7727 or www.foyspigeonsupplies.com ...c.hert


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well i have to go to walmart today anyways so ill check there too, but thanks for all the help


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> well i have to go to walmart today anyways so ill check there too, but thanks for all the help


you bet ....you'll be happy with these.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well i went to 2 walmarts and found nothing so i guess ill buy them from foys oor jedds


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

the thing is that my nest arent that big either so cant get em too big


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

also can u guys give me some names of raciong homer food? i need 16% protein ,


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> well i went to 2 walmarts and found nothing so i guess ill buy them from foys oor jedds


Sorry to hear you didn't find them at your walmart...maybe they're just out of stock.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

im gonna buy the bowls at jeeds but need help with that food and a also something to clean my loft. thanks for all the help


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

is D-EARTH good for cleaning?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

The USA nestbowls across the bottom bottom outside is 11 inches and the rim on top is 8 and 1/2 going round and the depth is about 4 inches so you need to accommodate a nesting area that would be big enough for 11 inches on the bottom--I just love the slant and the bowl keeps the babies in as well as keeps them warm and they are so cute looking out--then they get older and use the rim for a perch--just adoreable--well anyway I use a garden hoe (right angle) for scraping then when I get into the nitty gritty of it shelving and corners and things I use one of those metal med size flat scrappers (they have a name but I can't think of it--smoothing out dry wall and plaster and concrete-I get the thin metal kind with the handle the same with--they have a variety of them. I have two dust brushes and dust brush trays to pick up with--the kind of brush where the bristles don't come out (this is important--the stiffer kind) and I have a spray bottle maybe to spray a area to get everything off of it but making sure it drys immediately or put some white stuff down to dry it (names if interested)--these things are just nice to have for cleaning--you can never do too much cleaning---For seed I go to a feed store and buy pigeon mix but the protein is not as high as you want some people buy the pellets and mix or not and they sware by them but I like the mix and mine is called Deangelin (spelling-sound it out)...Have fun with your pigeons..c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was just at Jedd's over the weekend and bought me 2010 some bands and a release basket.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i need 8 1/2 in the bottom, im gonna try some from jeeds the disposable ones , im gonna get diferent ones and see how they work out for me, that way i know what to get next time, so is d-earth good for cleaning or should i use something else
?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i need a liquid desisfestant, what can i get?


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nolvasan is good, bleach is also good but too much can raise the PH and will arbor samonella.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

D-earth is a good natural dewormer and bug prevention, as far as nestbowl if I can get rid of all the nestbowl I got and stick with the disposable ones I will, its easier to clean and keep the eggs and young warm and will keep the young from developing a spradle legs, the only down size is their too light and birds tend to toss them around, I usually staple every nestbowl so that the birds wont toss or kick it around.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah thats what im getting disposables bowls , less mess, and ill get d earth


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

D-earth is only per se, so I highly suggest trying another type of dewormer, don't forget canker medicine, respiratory, and e-coli, paratyphoid medicines. You should have medicated your breeders for worm, canker, paratyphoid and e-coli prior to putting them together. Check out Foys, JEDDS, Siegel, they have great catalog of pigeon supply, you can also request their catalog and it is filled with great information for medicating, type, and symptoms of a disease.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Sand in the bottom of the paper nestbowls will prevent the birds tossing them around, help keep heat evenly distributed, and it also helps with spraddle-leg.

Tobacco stems are a good nest-building material to put out for the birds, and the stems contain a natural pest repellent too. Pine needles are also good, if they are clean and free of bugs. (microwave them a few seconds to zap bugs)


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

amoonswirl said:


> Sand in the bottom of the paper nestbowls will prevent the birds tossing them around, help keep heat evenly distributed, and it also helps with spraddle-leg.
> 
> Tobacco stems are a good nest-building material to put out for the birds, and the stems contain a natural pest repellent too. Pine needles are also good, if they are clean and free of bugs. (microwave them a few seconds to zap bugs)


You are right on the money! Great info!


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

I heard of people putting sand so I think it's beneficial, the question is what type of sand can you put? I highly recommend buying sand from Home Depot the one they use for sand box because this are sanitized and safe for children.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

soymi69 said:


> I heard of people putting sand so I think it's beneficial, the question is what type of sand can you put? I highly recommend buying sand from Home Depot the one they use for sand box because this are sanitized and safe for children.


The play sand from Home Depot is good, clean, and safe. Tube sand or concrete sand has larger stoney particles in it that I don't think are as good for heat distribution. It also may not be clean.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

what is spradle legs and how can they get that?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> what is spradle legs and how can they get that?


They can get that if the bottom of the nest bowl is slick and they can not get their feet under them and end up "bow" legged or spradled or can be called splayed leg/s also. I use the disposible nest bowls, it is easy as you do not have to do any soaking and cleaning of nest bowls, but you keep having to buy them, the other ones you do not... I have gone with no nest bowl and it is fine too, but I use a brick or two, you just put them wide side down about 7 or 8 inches from the back wall of the nest box near a corner and put some pine shavings between the brick and the back wall and they build their nest in the space between the two. or you can put two brinks down to make a square with the corner of the nest box wall and they can build their nest in that square space it makes.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

blackknight01 said:


> what is spradle legs and how can they get that?


Spradle leg usually appear on a young bird that has no nest mate, and lack of nesting material is also the main cause. What happen is as the young bird bones develop and trying hard to sit still in a slippery nest bowl one of the leg is always pushing outward so the bones get stronger and end up sticking out like the bird is pushing to its side. You can rectify it by putting the birds in a square box that it can't move and keeping the legs in the center of their body. But you can only do this while the bird is young ones it get out of the nest it will have spradle leg for life.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok i got 2 young ones in the nest and one is up and walkink but the other one has his legs to the front, cant get up still, is that it?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Spradle legs. Not a pigeon but you get the picture.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

That poor thing is that a lovebird Henry? You can still rectify that put it on a small box enough where he can't move its legs, I used to breed love birds and Cockatiel and yes they are prone to getting splayed legs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is just a pic to show what splay leg is, and not his birdie...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

soymi69 said:


> That poor thing is that a lovebird Henry? You can still rectify that put it on a small box enough where he can't move its legs, I used to breed love birds and Cockatiel and yes they are prone to getting splayed legs.


Soy -Not my bird, I just found a picture online to show an example.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Henry-Sorry I thought it was your bird, anyway I appreciate you sharing the pictures, that was a very good example of a splayed legged bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

blackknight01 said:


> ok i got 2 young ones in the nest and one is up and walkink but the other one has his legs to the front, cant get up still, is that it?


How old is the bird? Can you post a pic of him?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

his legs are not spread like in the picture, he just cant stand up, could it be that hes too fat?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

there abouta month old , the othere one is fine, but this one , its like hes to heavy to stand, i dont know,


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

you can see in this picture that this pigeon is standing up fine.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

this picture you can see that he wont stand up .


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

they look a like but its 2 diferent pigeons .


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yup its splayed leg, you need to have a nest bowl so the young birds can push to each other and more nesting material.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

but arent they too big for nest already


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i just took out the nest yesterday cause it was all dirty,


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

can i still do something about it or is he just too big already


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What you have them on is bad. It's slippery, and they can't get a good footing on that.
There are different ways of fixing splayed leg, but the earlier you catch it, the easier it is too fix. The floor of a nest box should be wood, or something that isn't slippery. Are both legs going out to the side like that one?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is the link to one way.

http://www.parrotparrot.com/splay/


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

sometimes he gets up but then goes down really quick, like he cant hold balance


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks for the website


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here is a picture using tape. But you have to be careful either way, not to cut off the circulation in the legs. And would be better to first wrap the leg with something so that the tape can be removed without hurting the leg. It has to be checked daily for circulation, and changed if it gets tight. 


http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1193591190044786621MuWGtk


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Self adhesive bandage you get at the drug store would be best if taping them. But the birds need traction under them. That plastic will cause splayed leg. The wood chips make it even more slippery.


----------

